# Baba 40 vs Tayana 42



## 6string (Oct 19, 2006)

I am in the process of looking at a Baba 40. I asked the broker to get me some comparisons on boats that have sold recently. I obviously want to see other Babas but asked to see what some other Taiwanese vessels have sold for. I specifically included the Tayana 42 in that. He is trying to tell me that it is nothing compared to the Baba 40. He says that the Baba is a much better built and finer and more expensive vessel. I was wondering if anyone here would have any knowledge of the 2 vessels and be able to give me some thoughts on this. To my eye they both look to be very fine vessels and would make good comparisons. His claim is that you can only compare a Baba to a Baba or a Tayana to a Tayana. To try to compare one to the other for value is like comparing an orange to a potato.

Your thoughts are appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a Tayana 42 and looked at a Baba 40 before I bought this boat. Your broker is blowing smoke. I don't have anything bad to say bad about the Baba but the Tayana is an extremely well built boat. It has tons of storage that you don't get on the Baba, sails very well for a heavy boat, and is seaworthy as hell. It has one of the largest galleys I've seen yet. Of course I'm a bit prejudiced. PM me and I'll be glad to provide more info on the Tayana.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

If you like exterior varnish the Baba will be a much better choice! 
Actually these are two fine boats that will take you anywhere. ore options like center cockpit and non-teak decks and toe rail are available with the Tayana so some of those things may be important to you. Also one boat is a long cruising fin keel with separate skeg hung rudder and the other is a cutaway full keel with attached rudder (Baba). 
As to quality issues...I would say no difference...both robust and overbuilt to sail the oceans of the world and BOTH subject to the normal issues with 80's era boats (many of which will have been remedied by PO's). I think the broker must know this.
One has an extended anchor platform with bobstay...the Tayana has a conventional bow. Depends on what you like...but the 2ft. longer on deck measure allows this on the Tayana without compromizing sail area. The T42 also holds a lot more fuel...but that can vary with customization. 
TEShannon can comment more fully on the T42 but ultimately, these are two somewhat similar boats that are both great cruising platforms and climbing aboard each one should make the decision easy for you as one will just feel right to you.

BTW...look at the Tashiba40 from the same yard if you like the Baba.

EDIT MOVED THREAD OUT OF BOAT SELLING FORUM


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The boats are somewhat the same. Just finished our search in end of last year or so and settled on the Tayana. The one thing I did notice is that the Baba's seemed a bit more customed and varrying layouts. Tayanas seemed a bit more "the same"... which is not a bad thing. The storage on the Tayana is awesome. I mean that. You will literally lose things you have so much storage.

I will tell you that neither one of these boats are rockets in the water. I love it (them) and they are great go around the world boats. But if I wanted a coastal boat/island boat - I would keep in mind that they like to run in the 5's without a pretty stiff breeze. They are solid in a stiff breeze though. I might throw in a reef at 20 where the TV42 just gets her legs. 

We voted Tayana, but depending on the Baba, I would not veer away from it. But I certainly would not say the Baba is a better boat.

Just my opinions.

- CD


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't give you any info on the Baba 40, since I have not been on board one (nothing bad to say either), but I sailed a Tayana 42 on an offshore passage from Newport to Annapolis a number of years ago for about 5 days. The boat was very solid, had nice interior work, and very comfortable in a seaway.

Considering the long fin keel/skeg-hung rudder, it was also was pretty maneuverable, as we found out when we had to tack our way up the Delaware Bay to get to the C&D canal entrance, and _at night_.  it also tracked well when we were in the ocean (except at one point when we didn't have a good sail combination up--our fault).

Of course, I was only on board for about 5 days, but I found it to be a solid boat and hold a positive opinion of it for its intended purpose.


----------

